# Canon 270 EX II or...?



## Albi86 (Jan 20, 2014)

I need a small, portable and non-intimidating speedlite for a 5D Mark III. That said, keep in mind that it's going to be the one I use the most.

Basically it's supposed to replace the missing pop-up flash for filling shadows in back-lit scenarios. It will sit on the camera 99.9% of the time, so ETTL is a must. Of course other features such as swivel, AF beam etc are welcome.

In Canon's lineup the 270 EX II seems to fit the bill, but the price seems hefty. It costs as much as a Yongnuo YN568 

Other suggestions? I know of the Sunpak RD2000, but I've been reading of missing firmware updates and it has quenched my enthusiasm about it. I've been looking at the Metz flashes, but none seem very small. 

Suggestions/experiences appreciated


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 20, 2014)

I picked up a used 270EXII for the exact reasons you cited and am pretty happy with it for those occasions I need some fill flash or a kiss of light. I like the YN568II's and have used them along with the YN565's in my studio.

I am considering selling my two 580EXII's and picking up two YN568EXII's as they have optical slaves built in which is a nice touch if you are short a trigger or two.

I have been using the 270EXII in a softbox with two 580EXII's as background lights to shoot some products recently and it works great in that scenario too. I remote control the settings in the sb via the YN622C TTL triggers.

The two other Canon small flashes to consider for your application would be the 90EX and the 320EX.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> I picked up a used 270EXII for the exact reasons you cited and am pretty happy with it for those occasions I need some fill flash or a kiss of light. I like the YN568II's and have used them along with the YN565's in my studio.
> 
> I am considering selling my two 580EXII's and picking up two YN568EXII's as they have optical slaves built in which is a nice touch if you are short a trigger or two.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I've been considering both the 90 and the 320 EX. The first is too small and I read about lens clearance problems - reason why the 270 EX protrudes so much on the front. The 320 EX instead is too biggish/cumbersome; I'd rather take a Metz 24 at that point, since it offers an AF assist instead of the LED.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 20, 2014)

My sentiment exactly with respect to the 320EX, although it can act as a video light but I don't need type of light. I think the 90EX came out after I picked mine up as I might have considered it. The 270EXII is a nice 'travel' flash and works great with the 5D3 if you do not want the bulk of a 580 or 600 in the bag.


----------



## Gareththomasjones (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, I picked up my 270EXII for a similar reason, I wanted a flash that would fit in my (small) bag and come everywhere with me just in case. It is much better than the inbuilt flash in the 60D and gives me the bounce feature as well. I had a look at the older 220EX because that had the IR beam but no bounce or slave mode so I forgot about that quickly. 
Unfortunately now that I have a new lens and a bigger bag I can fit in a 430EX ii and have missed out on the rotating head of the 430EXII. 

Its not that expensive now anyway - £99 from digital rev - You could always look at a second hand 270ex mk1 because the slave feature won't work on the 5D anyway will it? or am I wrong?


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 20, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> You could always look at a second hand 270ex mk1 because the slave feature won't work on the 5D anyway will it? or am I wrong?



I paid around $90 CDN for a used 270EXII, depending on your market you might find one for that.

You bring up a good point about angling the flash head - it is either straight on the subject or any angle leading up to 90 degrees vertical for bounce.

I think the slave mode on most Canon flashes will work with the 5D but you need a master flash to control them.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 20, 2014)

OK, deal on the 270 EXII 

I need to use it mostly outdoors, so no big chance of bouncing it off white surfaces.

I'll buy a bigger brother at some point to use on more comfortable, indoor situations. In most cases anyway I'm happy enough to angle it 45 deg with a dome for direct light and off-ceiling bounce.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 20, 2014)

I picked up the 270 EX II for the EOS-M because it is much more powerful than the 90 EX. The 270 EX II has just enough power to bouce off 8 ft ceilings. Anything more than that then a 430/580/600 would be more appropriate.

It can be used as a slave, but if you're going to be using it much like this then it'd be better to get an identical flash to the master. It makes it much easier to adjust power ratios, etc.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 20, 2014)

I went through this same process 18 months ago. Found the 270 EX II very limiting in power and because of no rotation. Bought a 430 ex II for very little more and don't find it awkward at all. Of course it is taller and two batteries heavier, but, really, for the extra power, the rotating head, and the AF assist beams (which I like better than the strobe method), well worth it.

Intimidating? Ok, the 270 has a lower profile and does look kind of cool, but I don't think the 430 adds much intimidation to a 5D3 with a 24-70mm or any other lens that has a filter diameter of 77mm or so. People see that lens and that body--the Speedlite is just part of the contraption in most eyes, in my opinion.

I used to be so self-conscious I wouldn't even carry a tripod when I needed one. Heck, a 430 is practically stealthy. But, if keeping the flash comfortably in a coat pocket is a important, the 270 is better than nothing.

Convenient in a pinch? Yes. The one you use the most? From my experience and that of other Canon fanatic friends of mine, not likely.


----------



## batotman (Jan 20, 2014)

You're using the 5D3 and the 270EX II seems expensive? What???? 

The only reason I'd buy the 270EX is for light weight and small size. I use mine occasionally on my 6D but more often on my EOS M. The 90 EX is worthless as a flash but works well as a master. My 580EX II spends the most time on my 6D but the 430 EX II is much more manageable (spends most of its time on my T4i). If I could only choose one, the 430EX II, no question. It's a workhorse. And the AF assist alone makes it vastly superior to the lower models.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 20, 2014)

.
Given the stated purpose (sub for a pop-up flash), the 270 is perfect. I got one last year on sale at Canon refurb for $115, and it's been satisfactory.

As others have said, if you need to bounce off walls this is not the light for the job. Also, you better not hope for much with hi-speed synch as it's not powerful enough for anything more than a few feet out in that mode.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently tried the Canon 270ex (mk 1) borrowed from a friend of mine. I wanted a speedlight for macro work. It was a really good speedlight for the macro work as its small and quite light. I am thinking of using following method for macro work soon. 
http://bugs.adrianthysse.com/2012/01/macro-flash-solutions-i/


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 20, 2014)

batotman said:


> You're using the 5D3 and the 270EX II seems expensive? What????



It does indeed, when you compare it to other offerings in the speedlite market.

Having a 5D3 doesn't make me uncaring of how I spend my hard-earned money.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 13, 2014)

I just picked up a used 420EX. I understand the 430 has some improvements but really the 420 seems just fine. I got it and an ST-E2 transmitter for a total of $130. I think the flash alone would have been about $40. It bounces both ways and has higher guide number than 270. Not too cumbersome either.


----------

